# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Highscreen Omega Prime Mini: впервые в России смартфон-«неделька»

## ZayLaw

Российская компания «Вобис Компьютер», владеющая брендом Highscreen, объявляет о начале продаж нового Android-фона – Omega Prime Mini. Новинка является первым в мире смартфоном с пятью сменными задними панелями в комплекте: черной, ярко-оранжевой, ярко-красной, голубой и белой. Их можно комбинировать с одеждой, аксессуарами и украшениями, а также менять в зависимости от настроения. Фактически, Highscreen Omega Prime Mini предлагает по одной панели на каждый рабочий день – всего пять!
Еще одна особенность новинки – аппаратная платформа: Omega Prime Mini является одним из немногих компактных (от 4 до 4,3 дюйма) смартфонов с 4-ядерным процессором.



В отличие от Samsung и HTC, которые оснащают Mini-версии своих флагманов менее крупными экранами и ощутимо более слабым «железом» (достаточно сравнить Samsung Galaxy S4 и Galaxy S4 Mini, а также HTC One и HTC One Mini), Highscreen Omega Prime Mini уступает другим представителям линейки Omega Prime исключительно диагональю дисплея – 4,3 дюйма (540 х 960 точек). Благодаря такому формфактору новый смартфон идеально вписывается в женскую руку.  Между тем аппаратная платформа осталась прежней: она включает 1 Гб оперативной памяти и 4-ядерный 1,2-гигагерцевый процессор Qualcomm MSM8225Q Snapdragon S4 Play. 



Новинка также оборудована двумя камерами – с разрешением 2 и 8 мегапикселей (есть автофокус и вспышка), двумя слотами для SIM-карт, 4 Гб интегрированной памяти и гнездом для флеш-карт формата MicroSD. Функционирует аппарат под управлением операционной системы Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean с кастомизированным интерфейсом: разработчики перерисовали иконки, изменили программу-«звонилку», панель уведомлений и интерфейс камеры, а также добавили возможность смены обоев в меню приложений. 

Highscreen Omega Prime Mini появился в продаже 17 октября по цене 7 490 рублей. 

Характеристики Highscreen Omega Prime Mini: 
Операционная система: Android 4.1.2
Дисплей: 4,3’’, 960 х 540 точек, IPS
Процессор: Qualcomm MSM8225Q (4 ядра, 1,2 ГГц)
Оперативная память: 1 Гб
Встроенная память: 4 Гб
Слот расширения: microSDHC
Bluetooth: 3.0+EDR
Wi-Fi: IEEE 802.11 b/g/n
GPS: Есть
FM-радио: Есть
Сети: GSM/GPRS/EDGE (850/900/1800/1900 МГц); UMTS (900/2100 МГц) 
Две SIM-карты: Есть
Аккумулятор: 1 600 мА/ч
Камеры: 2 Мп + 8 Мп (автофокус и вспышка)
Габариты: 139 x 70 x 9 мм

----------


## Kavomatovlpilm

Леново хорошие, а так же OPPO, а также хуавеи... Народ активно покупает Highscreen Omega Q, чем не вариант для покупки, процессор Qualcomm MSM8225Q 4ядра... что еще надо? Знаком с Highscreen не по наслышке.

----------

